# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Πολυβιταμίνες V-DAYLIN  και BECOZYME-S

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα αναφερθούμε στα συμπληρώματα V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S, όπως αναγράφονται στο παρακάτω άρθρο.



*Πολυβιταμίνες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S*

----------


## jk21

να συμπληρωσω για οσους δεν εχουν μπουκαλακι με σταγονομετρο για να μεταφερουν εκει το περιεχομενο των εμπορικων σκευασματων οτι   1 σταγονα ειναι ιση με 0.05 ml   αρα 

για το πρωτο σκευασμα ( vi daylin )  οι 6 σταγονες ειναι  0.3 ml σε 100 ml νερου και 
οι 24 σταγονες ειναι 1.2 ml σε 100 ml νερου
ενω 
για το δευτερο ( becozyme )  ειναι οι 4 σταγονες 0.2 ml ανα 100ml νερου  και 
οι 15 σταγονες 0.75 ml ανα 100 ml νερου

----------


## mitsman

> η δοση για το becozyme υπολογισμενη απο εμενα σε αναλογια των βιταμινων Β1 Β2 Β6 που εχει κοινες με το vi -daylin ειναι
> 
> για πουλι 25 γρ 4 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου
> για πουλι 100γρ 15-16 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου


γιατι αλλαζει η ποσοτητα του σκευασματος σε πιο βαρια πουλια??? αφου πινουν περισσοτερο νερο!

----------


## jk21

αν η αδιαλυτη δοσολογια v daylin ηταν σαν συσταση (βλεπε τον συνδεσμο ) 1 σταγονα για πουλι 100γρ χοντρικα  και αν αυτες τις παιρνει διαλυμενες σε νερο που πινει σε μια μερα ( 15ml χοντρικα ) ,τοτε στα 100ml νερου θα ειναι  6μισυ  σταγονες σχεδον .Ναι ειναι η ιδια με αυτην που εχω υπολογισει για καναρινια  και εχω κανει λαθος στον τροπο σκεψης ,ευτυχως σε σκευασμα που ειναι αποβαλομενο σε περισσεια απο τον οργανισμο .....  απορω πως ειχα μπερδευτει ... ειναι κατι που ειναι στανταρτ και στα φαρμακα  .... αυτο που παιζει ειναι η αδιαλυτη δοση αναλογα με το βαρος ,εκτος αν σε συγκεκριμενο ειδος πουλιου σε ερευνα εχει διαπιστωθει οτι χρειαζεται διαφορετικη πυκνοτητα για να ειναι δραστικο 


συνοψιζουμε λοιπον 

*v daylin  

 6 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερο ανεξαρτητα ειδος πουλιου ή  1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη για καθε 100 γρ πουλιου 


becozyme  

4 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερο ανεξαρτητα ειδος πουλιου  ή  1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη για πουλι 150γρ 

συμφωνα με το * *Φλεγμονή σε φτερό κοκατίλ ( ποστ 15 )

σε περιπτωση αδυνατου πουλιου , η δοση διπλασιαζεται !*

----------


## Ρία

τωρα που διανύουμε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, πόσες μέρες μπορούμε να το δίνουμε; βασικά μπορούμε να το δίνουμε;;;

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  βγάλε  δοσολογία για  ένα  λίτρο νερό  και  ο κάθε  ένας  θα κάνει διαίρεση   για τα  100  ml  νερού.

----------


## jk21

*v daylin 
60  σταγονες στο 1 l νερου (σχεδον 3 ml και κατι παραπανω ... 16-20 σταγονες ειναι 1 ml ) ανεξαρτητα ειδους πουλιου 

becozyme 
40 σταγονες στο 1 l νερου (σχεδον 2 ml )ανεξαρτητα ειδους  πουλιου 

σε περιπτωση αδυνατου πουλιου , η δοση διπλασιαζεται !




για το becozyme υστερα απο εγκριτη  πληροφορηση  ( δοσολογια γιατρου σε μελος μας ... ισως το επιβεβαιωσει και το ιδιο )

επειδη προφανως ειναι μονο βιταμινες Β που αποβαλλονται στην περισσεια τους και δεν εχουμε κινδυνο καταπονησης οργανων οπως νεφρα και συκωτι απο τις λιποδιαλυτες βιτ  d3 και βιτ Α

υπαρχει και δοσολογια για 10 ml στο λιτρο νερου ( 1 ml στα 100 ml νερου ) 

αυτο δεν ισχυει (πυκνωση δοσης ) για το v daylin γιατι εχει d3 και Α  !!!!*

----------


## Gardelius

> *
> 4 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερο ανεξαρτητα ειδος πουλιου  ή  1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη για πουλι 150γρ 
> 
> *


*
δεν ειναι λίγο..? σε περιοδο πετεροροιας ειναι νομιζω 10 σταγ./ 100 ml !!??*

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ επειδη η παραθεση ειναι για το becozyme και μονο για αυτο ,οπως ειδες στο τελευταιο μου ποστ ,ειπα οτι μπορουμε να δωσουμε και παραπανω (δεν το λεω εγω ,το λεει γιατρος και μαλιστα αρκετα εμπειρος απο αυτους που εχω κατα καιρους ακουσει ) 

οι βιταμινες Β χρειαζονται ολο το χρονο εξισου .Τα αμινοξεα ειναι σε μεγαλυτερη αναγκη εν μεσω πτεροροιας 

ετσι για becozyme εχουμε δοσολογιες  που κυμαινονται απο 

0.2 ml εως 1ml  στα 100 ml νερου 

σε περιοδους που θελουμε να βοηθησουμε επιπλεον τα πουλια (καταπονης ,αναρωσης ) σαφως μπορουμε να δινουμε προς τα πανω ορια .Αλλα αν δινουμε χορταρικα παραλληλα ,μην φοβασται τιποτα !

----------

